# Orwell Truck Stop near Ipswich - overnight stop0.



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Orewll Crossing Truck Stop

This is on the A14 Eastbound soon after the Orwell Bridge.
It is on the bit where the Northbound A12 shares the A14 before heading off via Martlesham and Woodbridge for Saxmundham and Lowestoft.

Although it is a truck stop, it will accomodate motorhomes (and nearly anything else as well).

Currently £14 per night, including a £3 meal voucher and a free shower.

This is an interesting place - bar, restaurant (much used by local non-truckers for good cheap food especially the all day breakfast) and it also hosts regular music nights including jazz, blues, bluegrass.

We live locally so wouldn't use it as an overnight stop, but it occured to us that it could be very useful for anyone travelling along the A12 to or from the Suffolk/Norfolk coast.

Cheers

LGC


----------

